# For you, direct from my 10 year old



## formula1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Acts 10
34 So Peter opened his mouth and said: Truly I understand that God shows no partiality, 35 but in every nation anyone who fears him and does what is right is acceptable to him.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 16, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Acts 10
> 34 So Peter opened his mouth and said: Truly I understand that God shows no partiality, 35 but in every nation anyone who fears him and does what is right is acceptable to him.





I once met a muslim who told me that some christians are muslim in their hearts. He meant it as it is said above and in a very respecful and positive way... "they fear him and do what is right". 

This of course could be written a million ways... Yet those  that have at the tip of their tongues to turn the Arabian deserts into molten glass, should be as lucky as it is to be your son.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re:*

Indeed. Yet he is not merely lucky.  The Spirit of the Lord is upon Him, the same which raised Christ Jesus from the dead. And my hope and his is the Arabian desert is transformed into the Kingdom of His marvelous light.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe your son could post some daily Bible verses??


----------



## formula1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re:*

RonnieT,
I bet he would like that.  Let me know when you need someone again.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's see   " and a child shall lead them"  " From the mouth of babes" and a thousand more things we would like to forget... Don't get me started on Women.....  LOL


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 17, 2011)

You have every right to be very PROUD of your son.  I like his choice of verses. Ask him to explore Proverbs 29:1 .


----------



## formula1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*re:*

Son read Prov 29:1 and said:
A neck hardened with pride will destroy you.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 17, 2011)

formula1 said:


> son read prov 29:1 and said:
> A neck hardened with pride will destroy you.



lol....


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 17, 2011)

formula1 said:


> RonnieT,
> I bet he would like that.  Let me know when you need someone again.



It's covered until next Sunday.
Hopefully he can do it then.
That'll be nice.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 18, 2011)

I look forward to more of his verse picks


----------



## christianhunter (Jul 19, 2011)

"From the mouth of babes"


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 23, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> "From the mouth of babes"



Amen!


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2011)

Heavy words from a 10 year old.I would say the Lord is dealing with him strongly.


----------

